# Destin area reef building



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I've made the jump to the new forum.There seems to be two schools of thought concerning building/deploying. 

On one hand, the chicken coops are 1. heavy, 2. easily available ,3.easy to permit, 4. long lasting, 5.somewhat pricey $300+ is what I hear for a deployed reef, 6.are almost impossible to deploy from a small boat. They make great reefs. However, unless you own the deployment vessel, it is impossible to know if you are the only owner of the numbers. All it takes is a GPS turned on anywhere on the deployment vessel for the GPS owner to find the reefs.

On the other hand, smaller (150# +up) reefs are 1. generally light, 2. easily constructed by almost anyone, 3.possibly somewhat more difficult to get permitted, 4. may be more prone to moving by storms, 5. inexpensive if you are a scrounger like me, 6. are easily deployed from a small boat. Several different deployments can be dumped in the same place to make a larger reef. The upside is; only you have the reef numbers unless it is found. And it's a great feeling catching a nice fish off something that you have made.

There is a place in the Gulf for both. I have built/deployed several of the larger reefs in the last few years, but hope to get in on the smaller reef program this off season.

Anyone in the Destin fishing area interested in smaller reef building, shoot me an e-mail. Maybe we can get together this winter to build/deploy. 

By the way, GREAT NEW SITE!!! :clap

Sea-r-cy


----------



## SNAPPER TRAPPER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a thought if you want to kick it around, we will sponsor all the materials and use of the facilities if you can arrange some folks to come this way for the day and bring a couple of trailers to haul stuff back.

Think about it and let me know

Capt.Paul Redman


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

im up for helping out. as long as you are willing to teach me as I kno nothing of this but would love to learn and help the cause..... btw im in Niceville


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in! I live in Niceville. I've got an F350 Dually with a goose neck we can use. My trailer is in Texas so I would need to borrow someone's gooseneck to help move things. We need some reefs down here!


----------



## buckeyevic (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what the reef building progam is like in Sarasota county?

I am moving to Venice FL next week and was just wandering what is up down 

there.

Vic


----------



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think there are any programs for private citizens down there. I think the programs that allow private reefs are in the Panhandle.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

As of late, I've joined Emerald Coast Reef Association. http://www.ecreef.org They are deploying chicken transport coops out of Destin. I still plan to try to get something going this winter, provided I can get all my ducks in a row in Arkansas. :clap Sea-r-cy


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Searcy!!!!!!

I think you will find those folks a great bunch to get associated with! Those reefs will really build quality and quantity of fish! When you pull up on one once its ripe the amount of fish will impress you!







:bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a couple of artificial reefs I built in 2006. Capt. Bill Williams on "One of a Kind" deployed them for me. Hope I havn't posted these here before. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea-r-cy! Those are just sweet! If you don't dive....and ever want some underwater pics or video of those smily faces, or want to make sure there upright....let me know? I'd be happy to go with you and dive them for you!

Seriosly...those ar some cool lookin reefs.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Are any of you deploying those reefs out of Destin soon? We were cruising around the Harbor today and noticedthe Michael Scott boatbeing loaded with artificials. I was wondering it if was the ECRA...


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

is there a laARS or equivalent area out of destin? I know that Escambia county restricts reef building to a specific area and a specific process. What is the deal in Destin?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

There are 3 areas that can be used by the public.Youcan get the lat/lon of the corners by writing to Okaloosa county. Here is a link http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/reefsloran.html

Sea-r-cy


----------

